
Why IoT Security Is Critical - pavornyoh
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/24/why-iot-security-is-so-critical/
======
jmspring
The article and the domain in question is too broad. You can't just try and
paint a security solution on IoT. A dongle in a car with a wifi connection to
a preprogrammed site is way different than the home Zigbee router I install to
dea with my "connected light bulbs".

This broad generalization is great for headlines, but lacking in content.

------
pavornyoh
>Crititcal..

Apologies for the misspelled word. It is suppose to be "critical" and I don't
see an edit option as too much time has passed.

~~~
dang
We missed that too. Fixed now!

~~~
pavornyoh
Thanks Dang.

